# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My 10 gallon planted tank.



## imported_Mario (Jul 14, 2003)

I decided to put an effort into properly scaping my 10 gallon planted tank. It's sitting in my bedroom and really should look nice so my girlfriend doesn't get too upset with my hobby.

Obviously, I just rescaped a number of plants in this tank so it looks a little bare right now. I hope the foreground will fill nicely with the Glosso and Lilaeopsis. On the right, I would like to keep the Pearlweed fairly low, so the Limnophila will show up above it. The Samolus will idealy form a slope growing from small in the front to large in the back. And the Alternanthera needs to fill in the rest of the space.

I'm a little unsure of what to do with the wood. It looks great in person, but just shows up as a dark spot in the picture. Maybe I could attach a few tiny ferns at the bottom of the wood as well.

If you have any ideas or critique of the tank, please share. Thanks... mario










The tank is planted with:

Microsorum pteropus
Vallisneria spiralis (small form)
Samolus parviflorus
Glossostigma elatinoides
Lilaeopsis brasiliensis
Hemianthus micranthemoides
Alternanthera reineckii
Limnophila aromatica

The inhabitants are:

2 Crossocheilus siamensis (juvenile)
1 Otocinclus affinis

The hardware:
10 gallon All Glass tank
approx 50 watts of CF light
50 watt heater
4l DIY yeast injection
AquaClear 200
Red Flint Gravel mixed with Flourite


----------



## imported_Mario (Jul 14, 2003)

I decided to put an effort into properly scaping my 10 gallon planted tank. It's sitting in my bedroom and really should look nice so my girlfriend doesn't get too upset with my hobby.

Obviously, I just rescaped a number of plants in this tank so it looks a little bare right now. I hope the foreground will fill nicely with the Glosso and Lilaeopsis. On the right, I would like to keep the Pearlweed fairly low, so the Limnophila will show up above it. The Samolus will idealy form a slope growing from small in the front to large in the back. And the Alternanthera needs to fill in the rest of the space.

I'm a little unsure of what to do with the wood. It looks great in person, but just shows up as a dark spot in the picture. Maybe I could attach a few tiny ferns at the bottom of the wood as well.

If you have any ideas or critique of the tank, please share. Thanks... mario










The tank is planted with:

Microsorum pteropus
Vallisneria spiralis (small form)
Samolus parviflorus
Glossostigma elatinoides
Lilaeopsis brasiliensis
Hemianthus micranthemoides
Alternanthera reineckii
Limnophila aromatica

The inhabitants are:

2 Crossocheilus siamensis (juvenile)
1 Otocinclus affinis

The hardware:
10 gallon All Glass tank
approx 50 watts of CF light
50 watt heater
4l DIY yeast injection
AquaClear 200
Red Flint Gravel mixed with Flourite


----------



## James W (Dec 29, 2003)

I think the tank looks great! I am working on a 10 gallon myself. I hope to be able to put a pic of it on here soon.

James W


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

I think the java fern is overshadowing the driftwood. The lack detail is causing the driftwood to loose its character and just be a black void.

I wouldn't move anything else around just yet. Let things start to grow in. In some cases you would prefer that plants complement and not just contrast. Its personal choice, but I would let them grow in more before making decisions.

*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Rate My Tank!!

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))*


----------



## imported_Mario (Jul 14, 2003)

Thanks for your comments, guys. I'll let it grow for a couple of weeks and post another picture.


----------

